
Show HN: Cash - the last jQuery alternative, less than 5kb min. and gzipped - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/kenwheeler/cash
======
jedisct1
Who is still using jQuery in 2018 besides legacy Wordpress modules? Do we
really need an "alternative"?

